# Small, very small bathroom exhaust fan



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

I will soon be building a VERY, VERY small powder room, just 3.5'x4.5', or just under 16 sq. ft.

Code requires an exhaust fan, but I am wary against installing a 80 cfm or 100 cfm fan in there. I don't want people to feel like their going to get sucked in... or like they are standing next to an airplane getting ready to take off.

So, can anyone suggest a very small, very quiet bathroom exhaust fan for my teeny tiny powder room?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

broan or Nutone or Panasonic make good fans. look for Energy Star rated, low sones and about 50CFM


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I just bought one of these for a small bath remodel I'm doing. Very, very quiet. I got mine at Menard's for about $65.00.

http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=100116

It's the quietest one I could find, and I like the recessed light. If you are redoing the ceiling, it would be my suggestion.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantec and Panasonic make the quiet runs. No sound from bath since fan is mounted remotely and can service several rooms from one fan.


----------

